# I am apologizing



## B-17engineer (Jan 3, 2008)

I am saying sorry to everyone on this forum. I honest to god have no clue why i would say that. I am just trying to learn about planes. I have an interest and I read a lot of books. I swear it will never happen again. If it does kick me out. I give you permission. I am sorry to everyone as I said again. I would be glad if I could get a new start. I never should've said that. If you have a negative comment please I dont want to see it. I just dont want people telling me "I should've never said that" Alder already mailed me i know.......... I hope you guys can give me one more chance.......

From a very sorry,


B-17engineer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Very noble of you - I'm sure most (if not all) here will accept your apology.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 3, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm sure most (if not all) here will accept your apology.



For $2000...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 3, 2008)

THank you very much!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

Apology accepted. I haven't a clue what your talking about, but, apology accepted! Gee, I'm such a stand up guy!!!! ha ha


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Gee, I'm such a stand up guy!!!! ha ha



Most Texans are.... Think of Dubya ! 

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2008)

next time we'll slap your silly ass good.......

suggestion for you to go back and re-read maybe some of the older archival materials on this site to get a flavour of the personalities onboard. Like spoken in the other thread we are a great range of diverse interests here


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advise.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 3, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> I am just trying to learn about planes.



Forget about planes, SPACE TRAVEL, is the future m'boy! Don't be giving that Comiso 90 any of your money...

...when you can go to the MOON!

Yes that's right, the MOON! I'm organising a trip to the moon and I need a PILOT! I need someone young, adventurous with imagination and flown a Stuka-and I think you have what it takes!

Unfortunately I have to purchase a pilots seat and 'space window' (to see where we're going)-total cost, around $2000. You see my problem?

Don't procrastinate, contact me now, I want to leave on the weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you do?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> For $2000...





Ah that will be classic now!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 3, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Apology accepted. I haven't a clue what your talking about, but, apology accepted! Gee, I'm such a stand up guy!!!! ha ha



Yeah, me neither; but I will accept your apology (and the $2000 cash!).


----------



## Soren (Jan 3, 2008)

No need for any apologies to me, IMO you need only apologize to yourself B17engineer, cause you alone have jeopardized your credibility on this board, no'one else. BUT admitting your mistakes openly as you have is a good step in the right direction. And like Erich says, read the various threads of the past, learn from them, and then ask any questions you need answered - don't pretend to know something you don't.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

I just so I can beat the dead horse, I know there have been times when I posted something I legitimately believed to be true, (like range of a fighter or something like that) and I was pounced on by 2 or 3 people.

If you don't know, just wait a bit. Someone here WILL know the answer. I have learned SOOO much on this board by simply reading and keeping my mouth (keyboard) shut.

nuff said.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2008)

U either do that Thor, or end up leaving like the hundreds before u.... Its that simple... U either assimilate or leave...

Liars and meatballs, like this kid, dont last very long.... Sorta the same way Hyenas cull out their pack, eat the weak....

Thanks for the apology, I feel so much better now, u made my day.... Blah blah blah............ I took balls to make this thread, so Ill give u the benefit of the doubt for now....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ah that will be classic now!



Agree - Leave it so Cos!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2008)

> Liars and meatballs, like this kid, dont last very long....



What the h*ll am I doin here?  

B-17, be humbled an move on. This site is unlike any others. The BS don't fly as you found out. If you really have a relative that worked on B-17s post a story or two from him and I'm sure that would work wonders.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2008)

I would guess that you have learned your lesson. Just stick with the facts, and when you don't know something, either use the search function or ask. There are some great minds on this board with a wealth of knowledge. I used to think I knew quite a bit about WWII aviation. Boy, was I wrong! Take your licks and move on. As you have seen, BS doesn't fly around here. 

That being said, pull another stunt like that and there will be a gaggle of admins and mods all over you like stink on sh!t. Got it? Good.


----------



## Haztoys (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on son BS is nothing more then BS...The sooner in life you know this the better you are...They will can and do carpet bomb stuff like this ...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok what the heck just happend?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

What have I missed now....?

Edit: Just found the reason....


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering (and lot of members too I guess) about sence of this thread and what is he apologizing for so I think I got it- check this post http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/ju-87-stuka-vulnerability-fighter-attack-11124-2.html

To B17engineer- 4given, sleep well...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

B 17 been there done that, man what ever you did i did better check out page 17 i think it is of what do think of our currant president. sheesh the poo hit the fan there for me.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought that I could smell something....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

smart ass again limey


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just can't beat a good banter, can you Aussie? Need a good laugh!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya lucky its all fun mate.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't believe I missed that ...  Oh well, I'll have to get back to throwing insults at those upside down diggers! 

Oh hello, Aussie !


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

G'day mate (fag)


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Forget about planes, SPACE TRAVEL, is the future m'boy! Don't be giving that Comiso 90 any of your money...
> 
> ...when you can go to the MOON!
> 
> ...





*excitedly grabs $2k from Les' wallet and grabs his afore mentioned parachute pants (incase we have to jump)* I WANNA GO!!!!!! PLUEEZE!!!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2008)

I find that offensive - I don't smoke. 

You XXXX drinking, upside down digging, dingo loving, kangeroo sucking, stupid accent con man ! There I said it , now have at you !


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I find that offensive - I don't smoke.
> 
> You XXXX drinking, upside down digging, dingo loving, kangeroo sucking, stupid accent con man ! There I said it , now have at you !



THATS HILARIOUS! I pictured the 'Black Knight' from MP 'The Holy Grail' saying it.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go violate a barnyard animal.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no offense intended mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does a cowgirl count you kangaroo breeder?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Man, this is a tough site.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, so that's all you did? Well, have seen worse here by some eh former members  Just don't make any statements anymore in your time here, so nobody jhas cause to disbelieve you


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

I´m apologizing- pretty good thread   
Have learned a lot


----------



## mkloby (Jan 4, 2008)

That took guts B17eng. Good on you.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Now folks, I think our young friend learned his lesson - I'm locking the thread. Carry on!


----------

